# Smaller 2015 open house.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

North Table Creek will be up and running. Two main loops, NO highline or steam up tracks. Sorry.
Keep it simple, Friday and Sat, Sunday Sept 25th to 27th
Bring your own chairs and tables if you want to sale.
1" is welcome with its new north loop running. Unloading in the main shop.

Won't be perfect, just hopefully a relaxing time visiting.
Feed your selves or groups out to eat.
Thanks for understanding I needed a year off.
[email protected]
This e-mail on here is NOT working for me??


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good Marty, I'm sure Ron and I will try to make it.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds like a Plan


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Yippy Skippy! I have never failed to come away with some neat stuff from what others are selling.

Is there a chance that we could have the RCRR meeting on the Saturday?

the other Rodney

PS Hope to see you in Council Bluffs this weekend.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Plan on being there!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea ! I actually made reservations at the Best Western a couple months ago in anticipation that Marty would have his open house this year.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney, your free to do what ever you want. almost.LOL


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty;

I'm really thinking about this, now that I am "semi-retired." My little steamers really do not need a steamup track. I can raise steam at a small table, then carry the locomotive to the track. The Regner DeWinton is geared, so could handle some pretty tough grades. I'm going to get a Roundhouse 2-6-2t trench locomotive, and it doesn't mind grades either. Oh boy! Temptations, temptations.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Live steam use the two mains all the time. very little grade, but sharing is the key word. We have had 14 trains running at once, once, ??? you have to pay attention Stan.
Sunday is the best day because about half the folks need to leave . Sat is usually the busiest.
Biggest thing is to bring a lawn chair and relax , share and learn. And help each other. Shop is usually busy till midnight. I'm hoping most folks have their trains in good working order before they come. JJ. Not pointing any fingers. Plus parking will be more limited because of less sidings.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Yea! We will be attending. Already have our reservations.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

So did you take down the steam track behind the train garage?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Highline ... is that the one that runs over THE bridge ?

doug c


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> Live steam use the two mains all the time. very little grade, but sharing is the key word. We have had 14 trains running at once, once, ??? *you have to pay attention Stan.*
> Sunday is the best day because about half the folks need to leave . Sat is usually the busiest.
> Biggest thing is to bring a lawn chair and relax , share and learn. And help each other. Shop is usually busy till midnight. *I'm hoping most folks have their trains in good working order before they come. JJ. Not pointing any fingers.* Plus parking will be more limited because of less sidings.


JJ.... Marty's pickin' on us again...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

These two should be on a Wanted, or Warning Poster


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Naw the ones wearing pins and badges are relatively harmless!
John


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The one in the green shirt is the one you have to watch! The guy in the hat and pins works on his trains or sleeps. But you couldn't ask for a couple of nicer guys!

Don


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You got all that track you took out from the High Line plus a couple of switches'. So you got all the material for sidings and It's no where near Sept. HINT HINT 

JJ

PS. You keep picking on me and there anint no one going to make it around the loop with out, shall we say, ummmm I incidents. I have supper powers. Just saying


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

"Supper" powers? You bringing food?


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I was at the last Sept, and I was the only one there. JUst Marty and me. The one in the green shirt seems to show up everywhere I go. Florida, he was there ! California, he was there ! He must have my itenerary ! *


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Doug C said:


> Highline ... is that the one that runs over THE bridge ?
> 
> doug c



It must be similiar to pricey consumer goods IF ya got to ask the price, you can't afford it (in this case, don't need tah know ?)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I sold a lot of G track to help pay for 1" rail. I'm still over 2,000 ft of track down tho.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Will miss the LS tracks. The one to watch is the one sleeping tends to do that standing up running trains. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I know it's way early but are you planning on sales tables? Just asking because it might make a difference if we fly or drive.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Paul, first post:
"Bring your own chairs and tables if you want to sale."


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have sheeting here, I'm sure others will bring fold up tables and you can sale all you want. And if anyone shows up Thursday they get to clean and set up saw horses and tables. I still have the fairly level space for a portable steam track if any one brings one.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't Rodney use to bring the steam track? Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Have not heard anything from Rodney for ages, hope he and his wife are okay.


----------

